# Tipping the Groomer?



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I Googled this and came up with. Yes, you tip the groomer, unless it is the owner of the business.

Does that sound right? I took Balto in today. Just a bath and trimming on each end. It is a one person shop and I was not planning on tipping.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Really, it's up to you.. 

We have just as many customers that don't tip our groomer as we have that do.. The holiday's seem to bring more generosity then during the year..


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

I always tip my groomer...Granted I only bring my Cairn Terrier to her a couple times a year so Daisy usually needs a fair amount of work on the part of the groomer!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I tip-it's a self owned business, but I tip 20% because she is so good with my dogs and lets me stay there with them while she is grooming, and it is hard to find anyone who will do that, and also grooms one dog at a time so there's not a ton of dogs there, stressing out and adding to my dogs' anxiety. She deals with special needs and me! Plus they look and smell SO good when she's done.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Our groomer owns the shop and Wolf gets a full grooming 3-4 times a year. She does all kinds of extras for Wolf, like clip his nails for free; since she doesn't charge us for that, we tip.

We also give her a Christmas bonus-ok it's not at the level of Wall Street bankers but it's the same idea.

MJ


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I always tip my groomer. Robin is a wizard, she can make Morgan smell like a rose


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I try to tip. I expect the gals at PetsMart do not make all that much, and they generally try to work me in, they tell me good things about how my dogs behaved, and they treat them nicely.

The mobile groomer I tip too. They work me into their schedule and do all of my dogs in one day. I want them to continue to work me into their schedule and treat my dogs nicely.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I tip ONLY if they do a good job.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yes, the groomer that let my dog fall off the table while she was tied to the arm, and then told me she was the most scared dog she has ever met, not realizing that I was watching the dog as groomers and dogs and even customers passed close by her grooming table often petting her. 

She seemed to be frustrated about something when I first dropped the dog off. I noted that. She went to brush her out, and the phone rang, and she left my pup tied up on a table to answer it.
The dog fell off the table -- when I said to her "maybe she was scared because you dropped her off the table" she said, "she jumped off the table." The dog was caught by the neck and hanging while other groomers rushed to help her. I was livid. This woman was not even going to tell me about it. 

After that, she took my dog where I could not see and gave her a bath. She told me the dog would only lie in the bathtub. Not sure why that was a problem, but ok. The dog was probably still in a state of shock. 

After she brought her back out and was grooming her was when people were passing close by and petting her. 

I did not tip, and I did not go back there. I did call the manager too.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Well, I gave a tip. I figured it's the holidays. Balto looks good, though, not exactly what I would have done, but pretty close.


----------



## SueLS (Apr 13, 2005)

We love our groomer -- I wish it could be our friend who grooms, but her shop is too far. We have one close to home from a reference, and we just love them. Their costs are also about half of other places. We do tip, it is modest and at Christmas we double the tip and also give them a gift card.


----------

